# Looking for information on RV & Tractors



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok I have 3 things I need to see if I can get any "good advise" on and I figure there is always some one that had it happen to him or know some one that it happen too

1. The Frig in my hunt trailer was working great but now it just quit I can't even hear it try to start working or any thing . Yes theres power to trailer and I checked circuit breakers and the fuse the freazer doesn't even get a frost .( 1970 Holiday Rambler ) and yes it "supposed" to run on gas I never tried it .
2. For the outside roof can I just put regular tar on it or do I need a "special" roof sealent ( no so far no leaks ) but I figure I should resurface it by now .
3.Is there anyone with experiance R&R the trailers refrigiators and Is there anyone that can give me tips on the R&R of a starter on a 1932 Ford 8N.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Have you tried what's called burping the fridge? Sounds crazy but google burping camper fridge and you should get some info on it.


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks I found some info and my son told me he had a apartment size one in his garage I could have we may need the sawzall but either way the old one will have to come out


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

When our Frig went out I replaced it with the small apartment frig also. As far as the roof goes there is a product called "cool seal" sold at most RV stores that works well. If you have an aluminium roof just do the seams and around the other openings on the roof.


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Well I have a small one but no freezer and lord a fire Mama has to have a freezer ( you know the "if Mama isn't happy then deer camp aint happy" saying ) .
Like I said so far the roof hasn't leaked but I figure its gonna be due and I am guessing its a warm weather job too . The old trailer has held up real good even after the invasion of the Raccoon's last year , we lost every cushion to that attack and even some flooring where they chewed through the wheel wells and they even ate the paneling ! 
This year all they did was mess up the shooting shacks they torn off the felt paper off the walls.


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for advise did the fridge "Burp" thing with out any luck :sad: and the things bigger n heavier then it looks I learned:SHOCKED:


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies on the fridge I did the "burp" thing and after a week of trial & error my son and I with the sawzall have removed the old fridge and now we have a very nice westinghouse fridge with a freezer installed at the loss of 3 drawers we never used any ways .
Now if I could find a ford tractor mechanic :sad:


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

The ford 8n was not made in 1932. 
Try this site for a service manual.
http://ford-n-tractor.manuals-website.com/cgi-bin/manuals.pl?gclid=CMPV5ZaMyZ0CFRwhDQod1CpfqA


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

Here are some tips from when I replaced the starter on my 1950 8N. The starter is heavy and long. The bendix is set to the key off position when you get it. The problem is getting the starter drive gear past the flywheel without tripping it. It took me several tries but I finally got it in. If the bendix is tripped to start position (by hitting the flywheel teeth on the way in), you will need to spin the shaft fast enough for it to move back to the ready position. I used a bench grinder with a wire wheel attachment to spin the gear. It's a pain and I heard other models were easier due to design I believe. This is from memory so hopefully yours is easier. Good luck!


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Replaced my regular frig ( propane/electric ) with new electric household frig. I spend one third the amount for electricity now.


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok I know the tractor is a 1930 sumthing I inherited it if I have it pulled it starts ( thrill ride ) but as for the starter it just don't do any thing any more if you hit it with power it sounds like its stuck no humm or clunk noise . 
I am thinking its going to be a trailer ride home and winter project . The new westinghouse fridge with freezer is more like a walk in cooler compared to the old one that came with the trailer but its going to make a great storage bin


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

don't fool around patching with tar or coolseal every couple years. do the job once with and vinyl membrane and you will be time and probably money ahead.


----------

